# How long do I have to be out before I can get back in?



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

I am a South African citizen and have a US visa which allows me to stay 90 days, but the visa is valid for 10 years. How long do I have to be out of country before I can enter again? 

Could I for instance stay 90 days, vist a country just outside of the US that do not require a visa, stay a few days and return to the US again for another 90 days legally?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

vegasboy said:


> I am a South African citizen and have a US visa which allows me to stay 90 days, but the visa is valid for 10 years. How long do I have to be out of country before I can enter again?
> 
> Could I for instance stay 90 days, vist a country just outside of the US that do not require a visa, stay a few days and return to the US again for another 90 days legally?


90 days in ..then 90 days out usually keeps the POE happy for a while 
you cannot visit an adjacent country and come back


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> 90 days in ..then 90 days out usually keeps the POE happy for a while
> you cannot visit an adjacent country and come back


 Thanks Davis1, but is this official policy?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

vegasboy said:


> Thanks Davis1, but is this official policy?


No .. there is no official policy ....
other that the policy is what ever we say it is..
this is the tried and tested method over many years


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, you can (in theory). But the immigration officer at the border control can deny your entry. This is because the B1/B2 visas are not for living in the US, and if you stay that long you are seen as "living in the US". Immigration lawyers usually recommend that you don't spend more than 180 days on US soil under B1/B2 categories. Also keep in mind that if you stay more than 180 days on US soil you are liable to file tax return, I believe.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

BlackBelt said:


> Yes, you can (in theory). But the immigration officer at the border control can deny your entry. This is because the B1/B2 visas are not for living in the US, and if you stay that long you are seen as "living in the US". Immigration lawyers usually recommend that you don't spend more than 180 days on US soil under B1/B2 categories. Also keep in mind that if you stay more than 180 days on US soil you are liable to file tax return, I believe.


 Thanks for the sound advice, BlackBelt. It's more or less what I hoped to hear


----------

